# Teacher Salaries



## cali76 (May 13, 2010)

I am interviewing for a few different positions as a teacher. I have one firm offer and it is a lot lower pay then I figured. Just wondering if there is any teachers out there and what is the normal salary? The first offer was $7,300 DHS that included, a shared accommodation, medical card, and all allowances, and plane tickets home. My recruiter states this is a good offer for a teacher and just wanted to get the general feel out there. I am not looking to get rich, but not wanting to eat bread and water either!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Previous posts reckon you should aim to get whatever your basic after tax is at home as your pay, excluding housing, visas etc. Do a thread search and you will find quite a few posts on the topic


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

From other posts (search is your friend), I believe that is quite low. I think the low end is like 12,000 dirhams and average of like 15000 from those that have posted. 

The teachers will come along before too long.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Oi Sigma, sort it out!!!


----------



## cali76 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the help and replies! This seemed very low and they are requesting a 3 year contract. I have decided to keep looking, and sent a counter offer. 

Thank you!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Whatever you take home back home is normal here. The money you save is the accommodation. For a UK trained teacher in most schools, 9000-12000 AED a month is the going rate.


----------



## emsems (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll be starting in September and I've been offered 10,400 Per Month with single accommodation, flights and so on..


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Dannysigma said:


> Whatever you take home back home is normal here. The money you save is the accommodation. For a UK trained teacher in most schools, 9000-12000 AED a month is the going rate.


I don't know anyone on less than 13500, most are on 20


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

justforus said:


> I don't know anyone on less than 13500, most are on 20


But your school isn't a 'normal' one  - the lower profile schools pay the equivalent of British after-tax salaries.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> But your school isn't a 'normal' one  - the lower profile schools pay the equivalent of British after-tax salaries.


Have a look at this article.
I hope you earn more than this.

gulfnews : Campus trouble: Tormented Teachers


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> But your school isn't a 'normal' one  - the lower profile schools pay the equivalent of British after-tax salaries.


Gees not detracting at all from what you tertiary qualified guys and gals do or have to put up with. I am stunned though with the UK salaries if thats the case of whats being said here Danny .... 

My son-in-law (in Oz) is a physical education teacher _(and has maths as his backup subject)_ and I know his take home salary is way above that which is being put forward here ... no wonder you guys go OS !!! ....:confused2:


----------

